# New city, new gradute, starting to freelance



## kpfeister (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello!

I am fresh out of college and am looking to start freelancing on the side in Boston in July. 

I've done a ton of photography work during college, mostly students that needed headshots/senior photos/engagement photography, but I've also done paid events as well. (Urban RAID, freelanced for the New York Times) I've also spent the last three years as head photographer for my campus paper that gave me a good amount of experience. But I'm (very)uncomfortable with charging for my work, and have always declined money for headshots and the like. 

However, since I'll be in Boston, I'd like to start establishing myself a little bit. I'm aiming to do the same things I've done previously. (Headshots, senior photos, engagement stuff) 

My many questions are: how do you figure out a set rate, and do you write up a contract? Do you have set packages, or do you discuss with the client? And do you handle the printing of photos, or deliver electronically?

I'm not exactly sure how to price my services either.
As I've just graduated from college with a bachelor's in Communications, rather than an actual degree in photography, I'd rather charge less. I'm confident in my work, but it feels so strange to charge! I was thinking around $20, 30 minute session for headshots. I'm mindful that this includes selecting, editing, and delivering the photos to the client as well.  

Feel free to check out my website to get a feel for my work: Kelly Pfeister - Home (I'm looking to get kellypfeister.com, it's in the works. ) 

I appreciate any advice you can give!


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 12, 2014)

For me, I charged $30 for a half hour shoot.  It was dirt cheap, but got me some experience. Then I bumped up to $50 for an hour, and now $100 per hour.  Remember that you're not just charging for your time, but your investment in gear, time, knowledge, artistic sense, style, etc.  

Cheers and best of luck!
Jake


----------



## kpfeister (Jun 12, 2014)

Great, thank you very much!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 12, 2014)

Good luck. I took a look at your web site, there are some nice images, but the majority are very average.  You are planning on walking into a very tough and competitive career path that is filled with experienced and skilled freelancers.  If you feel you're ready then go for it, but also be prepared to struggle finding work in photography that will pay all your expenses at the end of each month.  Sadly it's the reality of times.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 12, 2014)

I honestly don't think your ready to make a "career" out of it just yet. I would strongly suggest you finding a full time job at Starbucks or similar and continue working on your skill sets and go from there.

But if you insist of jumping in feet first I wish you the best of luck and hope you have a trust fund to fall back on.


----------



## kpfeister (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks! I'm definitely not relying on this to become my main source of income, just something on the side to build up a portfolio and continue to do something that I love.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 12, 2014)

If you find it strange to charge, or are planning on just charging $20 for a 30 minute session, you may as well just keep doing it for free until you no longer find it strange to charge.  At $20 per session, after you factor in all the hidden costs involved you will be losing money on every single session.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 12, 2014)

I just looked at every single image on your site, and I will suggest one thing to you: you need very much to improve your image processing approach. Your photos are very dull in terms of processing "look". There is almost no visual variety from shot to shot. It all adds up to a low-contrast, not-exciting visual experience. Your images are just, I hate to say it, but they are flat, and they lack SNAP!

I get that you want to make some coffee money and gain material and experience, but charging only $20 for 30 minutes? I would increase that almost five-fold, to something people these days WILL pay. $99. Try it. It's a much easier sell than $150. Photos are CHEAP these days. But $20? No.# way.

If you want to get hired, your photos ought to be much more-vibrant, and visually much more "exciting" in several ways. Today, people expect exciting, vibrant images that POP! off the screen. Your images do not pop off the screen. ALso, consider a MOBILE porfolio gallery section that has big, TALL images that look great on an iPhone or Samsung mobile.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 12, 2014)

I looked through most of your images and two things stand out:  Your portraiture and processing have a LONG way to go, your PJ work is very good.  If you want to make money in retail photography, then you need to spend a LOT of time working on lighting, and as Derrel mentioned, processing.  Yellow teeth, skin blemishes, etc...  these are NOT things which will result in large numbers of high-dollar orders from portrait clients.  But please, before you do ANYTHING else, replace your bio image; I understand the whole "Look Ma' I'm wearing a crown" thing, right up there with pinching the sun, etc, but if someone does come to your 'site they want to see professional images across the board.  Think of it this way:  Would you take your car to a mechanic driving an old broken-down, leaking car that would barely start?  Same principle!


----------



## kpfeister (Jun 12, 2014)

Scott, you make a valid point, thank you!

And Derrel thank you for being so thorough and taking the time to look at my site. I looked at my photos and I understand what you mean. The color could be better, and I could make my images better. I have a habit of leaning towards putting my subjects on the right hand side - it must be habit! In the future I will be conscious of this and see what different angles to photograph from.

I will keep the mobile gallery in mind - I use my phone practically more than I do my laptop, so good point! Thank you again for all of your advice.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 12, 2014)

kpfeister said:


> Scott, you make a valid point, thank you!
> 
> And Derrel thank you for being so thorough and taking the time to look at my site. I looked at my photos and I understand what you mean. The color could be better, and I could make my images better. I have a habit of leaning towards putting my subjects on the right hand side - it must be habit! In the future I will be conscious of this and see what different angles to photograph from.
> 
> I will keep the mobile gallery in mind - I use my phone practically more than I do my laptop, so good point! Thank you again for all of your advice.



And keep in mind that while your photos need improvement, "cheap" shoots will get you just that.  Sure, you will net little to NO money (maybe even lose a few), but the experience is invaluable. My first set of shoots didn't make me much of anything at all, but they got me a ton of experience.  And practice.  

Jake


----------



## tirediron (Jun 12, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> And keep in mind that while your photos need improvement, "cheap" shoots will get you just that.  Sure, you will net little to NO money (maybe even lose a few), but the experience is invaluable. My first set of shoots didn't make me much of anything at all, but they got me a ton of experience.  And practice.
> 
> Jake


I'm going to disagree with you here.  In these circumstances, I would strongly recommend working free over working cheap.  The worst clients in the world tend to be those who pay the least.  I've had everything from wealthy to very un-wealthy, and generally the wealthy simply say, "I want this, this and this..." they don't ask about price, discounts, etc.  They may be a little more discriminating about the processing and quality, but fair enough.  Those who (regardless of their financial situation) are getting cheap work tend to want it even more cheaply and it's never good enough.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 12, 2014)

tirediron said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > And keep in mind that while your photos need improvement, "cheap" shoots will get you just that.  Sure, you will net little to NO money (maybe even lose a few), but the experience is invaluable. My first set of shoots didn't make me much of anything at all, but they got me a ton of experience.  And practice.
> ...



Guess I got lucky with my clients then.  They knew what they were paying for, had seen my previous work, and I had set an "expectations" for the shoot before I even shot. 

Jake


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 12, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> At $20 per session, after you factor in all the hidden costs involved you will be losing money on every single session.



But, admittedly, less than if he were to do it for free...


----------



## tirediron (Jun 12, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > At $20 per session, after you factor in all the hidden costs involved you will be losing money on every single session.
> ...


Perhaps, on a purely monetary basis, but IF he were working for free, then he it would be MUCH easier to start charging more normal prices in the future since a price-point hasn't been established, working for free may negate, at least to some degree the need for insurance, licensing, etc...


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 12, 2014)

If you're going to charge, you need to be charging more than $20.00 for a 30 minute session.

By and large, client's are simply not going to care about the costs you incur doing business. They just won't. What they want to know is what they're getting for the money they give you. 

Period.

There's a concept known as "perceived value". You want the "perceived value" of your work to be higher than what you're charging, but not so disproportionate that it borders on the silly. $20.00 is too little for _anything_. 

If I'm going to do a simple portrait session, I'll charge $125.00 an hour with a two hour minimum. If a client doesn't want to spend that much time, I'll offer, and almost always have universally accepted, a one hour session for $175.00. That wasy, I'm making $50.00 more than my hourly rate, but the client perceives that I'm making concessions due to the fact that he's getting a $75.00 break because _I'm_ not adhering to my "minimum". 

The two hour minimum is a made up number. It doesn't really mean anything...


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 12, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Perhaps, on a purely monetary basis, but IF he were working for free, then he it would be MUCH easier to start charging more normal prices in the future since a price-point hasn't been established, working for free may negate, at least to some degree the need for insurance, licensing, etc...



Good points.

I hate when you do that...


----------



## tirediron (Jun 12, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps, on a purely monetary basis, but IF he were working for free, then he it would be MUCH easier to start charging more normal prices in the future since a price-point hasn't been established, working for free may negate, at least to some degree the need for insurance, licensing, etc...
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## xzyragon (Jun 12, 2014)

Why not do cheap sessions, and offer another free or cheaper photo shoot to anyone dissatisfied with the photos you took? If you're in it for the experience and not the money at least

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 12, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I honestly don't think your ready to make a "career" out of it just yet. I would strongly suggest you finding a full time job at Starbucks or similar and continue working on your skill sets and go from there.
> 
> But if you insist of jumping in feet first I wish you the best of luck and hope you have a trust fund to fall back on.



With a degree in communications I think she could probably do just a bit better than a job at Starbucks.  Pretty sure Dairy Queen is hiring.  Free blizzards.  Just saying.  

Lol

Seriously though, to the OP - it sounded like your intent was to do this part time so I'm assuming you probably already have a full time gig.  Me I am not a pro, either part or full time.  I have a full time job that pays the bills and for me photography is a hobby, one I would never want to turn into a part time job.  But if your going to be doing part time then my best recommendation would be to sit down and seriously think about a business and marketing plan.


----------



## kpfeister (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi, thanks for all of the advice. It is for something on the side - I've been photographing for years and wanted to extend it since I don't have any more obligations to do work for a paper anymore. Something very casual. I'll take all of this into mind.


----------



## Designer (Jun 12, 2014)

Kelly; I looked at your portfolio, and did not notice any shots that included lighting.  Also frankly, some should not be included.  I recommend that you keep on shooting for free.  You can get tons of experience and people will not mind if they are not the best shots.


----------



## kpfeister (Jun 12, 2014)

Sure, which ones did you dislike?


----------

